# Programmas / Software >  Free errors scaner.

## defs

Šitādas te progas netā visur piedāvā.Ja gribi uzinstalēt kaut ko,tad ņem šo un skenē pirms vēl kaut ko lādē-apmēram tāds raksts parādās. Ko darit? Vai tas ir kaut kas nopietns,vai ari kaut kāds vīruss?
 Es te kaut kādu šitādu AdvancedPCTweaker novilku,šis parādija,ka man kādas 2500 kļūdas datorā un tagad ņems un labos...es šo pasūtīju uz vienu vietu.Un novācu.

----------


## JDat

kāpēc tu uzķeries tām kakām virsū? Neaiztiec tos sū*us. Ne ko neinstalē!

Gadījums iz dzīves: sēžu no linuxa internetā. Uzlec kreisais logs, kas parāda windows explorer, My computer utt un paziņojums: found 2317 viruses on your system! 

Defs, tagad izdari secinājumus, ko tā web lapa man mēģina iestāstīt...

----------


## defs

> kāpēc tu uzķeries tām kakām virsū? Neaiztiec tos sū*us. Ne ko neinstalē!
> 
> Gadījums iz dzīves: sēžu no linuxa internetā. Uzlec kreisais logs, kas parāda windows explorer, My computer utt un paziņojums: found 2317 viruses on your system! 
> 
> Defs, tagad izdari secinājumus, ko tā web lapa man mēģina iestāstīt...


 JDat,šito ar linux arī es piedzīvoju,ka it kā uzlec win firewal,kam nekāda sakara ar linux...kaut kāds debīlisms  :: 
Ceru,ka vēl nav par vēlu.

----------


## JDat

Mācīties ne kad nav par vēlu.  :: 

EDIT:
Man linuksā brīdina ka ir vīrusi, logs izskatās ampēram tā:



 ::  AAAAA, ko darīt. Man dators pilns ar vīrusiem!  ::

----------


## defs

Man šitāds pats toreiz iekš linux. Domaju,ak šiem hakeriem vajag bietē  ::  .Ejam karagājienā,tikai uz kuru pusi?  ::  ?

----------


## Isegrim_

Vispirms uzrāvies, pēc tam kļuvi kareivīgs. Papilnam tādu "brīvo" sūdu, kas pēc tam pieprasa izpirkšanas maksu. Kāds par savu muļķību bija tā iekritis, sekodams saitei no Mazmīkstiņa (!) lapas, ka vienīgais glābiņš bija tīrā instalācija.

----------


## Delfins

mazāk mēslus vajag likt. Likt tikai tādas progas kas vajadzīgas darbam/izklaidei.
Mājas kompim priekšā linux rūteri un visus portus ciet.

Anti-vīrusu un citu drazu jau kādus 8 gadus nelieku vispār, kopš pieturos pie šādas stratēģijas.

----------


## jeecha

Ja lieto Mazmiiksto tad ir nepiecieshamas 5 lietas (seciiba nav nejausha):
1) veselais sapraats lai izvairiitos no drazas mailos un webaa - lielaakaa dalja inficeeshanaas ar dazhaadiem trojaanjiem un viirusiem notiek pasha lietotaaja dumiibas peec;
2) daudzmaz regulaari sisteemas updeiti lai noveerstu atklaatos droshiibas caurumus;
3) iesleegts un sapraatiigi sakonfigureets firewall (vislabaak gan routera gan pasha PC);
4) antiviiruss - ja daudzmaz tiek pildiits punkts #1 tad pilniigi pietiks ar kaadu no "freeware" vai "adware", es uz personiigajiem datoriem lietoju Avira;
5) ja liekas ka ar antiviirusu par maz - var lietot ar Mazmiikstaa pasha AntiSpyWare.

Tagad nedaudz vairaak par pirmo punktu. Ja mailaa atnaak kautkas ar attachmentiem kas nav gaidiits, vai arii saturs neliekas atbilstoshs suutiitaajam - vairaak kaa 99% ka tas ir spams vai kas ljaunaaks. Liidziigi ar webu - ja lapa saak uzbaazties ar kautko negaidiitu, piedaavaa nopelniit kasot pakausi, nokachaat superduper atbubinaataaju kas atrisina visas pasaules probleemas - tas gandriiz garanteeti ir meegjinaajums inficeet ar reklaamaam, trojaanjiem utt utjp.
Ar nokachaatu programmatuuru jaauzturas pavisam uzmaniigi - nelegaalaa programmatuura visa mudzh un chum no trojaanjiem. Nedaudz labaak ir ar kautkaadiem freeware vai shareware siikumiem - bet taapat - jaabuut ljoti uzmaniigam. Es ar nezinaamus softus parasti izmeegjinu virtuaalajaa mashiinaa (patreiz lietoju gan vmware gan virtualbox) - ja softs virtuaalajaa mashiinaa iziet cauri antiviirusiem, antispywarei un neizskataas aizdomiigs - tad var meegjinaat likt iistajaa videe  ::

----------


## Delfins

Problēma ir tajā, ka lielākā daļa nezin, kas ir virtuālā mašīna, un kas vispār ir windows. Viņiem iedot frāzi "speed up your PC" kā aitām un neķitra lieta darīta.
Tagad jau vispār var neko instalēt - Google Docs pilnība aizstāj ofisu. Foto apstrādes progas ir arī online (photoshop style). Uz kompja jāliek tikai draiveri + image viewer + kāds universāls media plejers + FF/Chrome browseris. Viss. Nu un darbam vajadzīgi lielie softi.

----------


## defs

Nu tagad es neko nesaprotu...man viss iet,arī lietoju Avira.Skenēju datoru ar to-neko neatrada. Varbūt man tomēr laimejies,vai tomēr nevaru būt drošs par datoru? Ko vēl darīt,kā pārbaudīt,ka kāds viruss nav kaut kur paslēpies?

----------


## JDat

Galu galā: nu un ka tev ir vīruss? Tavs kompis sūta spamu un wikileaks vārdā karina amazon. Pastāv maza iespēja ka zog tavas paroles. Kas no tā? Ikdienas useris to pārdzīvos. Tikai jutīs ka kompis bremzē un pa laikam uzlec reklāmas logi, kas piedāvā pagarināt krānu. Ja nepatīk, tad FORMAT C:

Nu un tad?

----------


## defs

Man galvenais uztraukums,ka pārskaitu bankā naudu-ka neizčeko un tad aplaupa-tas tas galvenais.

----------


## abergs

No freeware pačeko ar Hijackthis. Vēl netā var sameklēt  uzlauztu SPYBOOT-search&destroy.
Un parakņāties pa boot.lv...

----------


## JDat

Maz ticams, ja neiepērcies ar biezo kredītkarti online veikalos ārzemēs.
Tak daudz laika vajag lai salasītu kodus no kodu kartes. Bij dzirdēts gadījums, jad vietējo CS spētāju apzaga. Džeks zin tika CS un vairs ne ko. Instalēt logus nemāk. Ataicina paziņu zinātāju, paziņa šokā, ka nedēļas laika logi nokauti. Sataisa visu. CS spēlmanis saka ka pārskaitīšot par remontu, bet... Ak vai! Konts ir tukšs. Izrādās, ka CS spēlmanis visus kartes kodus un arī paroi glabā uz destop .txt failā. Vietējais Neo paspēja uzvārīties.  :: 

Nez cik patiess šis stāds, bet nedariet tā ka CS spēlmanis. Tie kas nemāk paši izsargāties pret interneta zarazām:
Uzlieciet jebkuru antivīrusu (ja zogat, tad uz jūsu sirdsapziņu).
Zarazu ķērāju: Spybot search and destroy (free, open source utt) un Lavasoft Adaware (bez maksas mājas lietotājam).
Regulāri skenējiet kompi ar šiem un dzīvojiet +/- laimīgi. Lietojiet Firefox vai Chrome. Nu, tādā garā...

PS: Info var būt novecojusi, jo sen neesmu ne ko tādu darījis. Man nevajag!   ::

----------


## defs

Jā,paldies.Tikko jau ar šo SPYBOOT-search&destroy izķemmēju datoru.Atrada 76 tos sūdus iekš parlūkprogrammām. 2-3 trojani tai skaitā.

----------

